# Views between EMY and SEA



## Shannon (Jan 9, 2017)

I am looking at booking a trip from CHI to EMY on the CZ and then from EMY to SEA on the CS and then from SEA to CHI on the EB. My question is how are the views going to be travelling northbound out of EMY on the CS? I see it leaves at 10:04 p.m. and I am just wanting to make sure we will get the opportunity for some good views on that trip (as opposed to just taking the CZ back to CHI instead of this extended route). Thank you!


----------



## ParanoidAndroid (Jan 9, 2017)

If your train is a couple hours late, then you might see good views of the Sacramento River north of Redding. Second, the Cascades from Chemult to Eugene are good. I enjoyed trundling through the Willamette Valley, and crossing the Willamette River at Portland. Puget Sound south of Tacoma might be passed after sundown.

Overall scenic route, even without the famous coastal part in Southern CA.


----------



## KmH (Jan 9, 2017)

The time of year you book the trip will matter.

The days are longest in the summer.

In the morning the northbound (#14) Coast Starlight is near Mount Shasta (about 5 am) though the mountain is back lit by the morning sun.

June is the month the sun rises the earliest in that area - 5:38 am from June 10 to 18.

The CS is scheduled to depart Dunsmuir at 4:56 AM and is climbing a grade between there and the town of Mt Shasta.

So it's going pretty slow. There are a couple of switchbacks (the Sawmill Curves) that add distance compared to a straight line that also help keep the train in the area so we get a chance to see Mt. Shasta as we sip our morning coffee.

So pretty evergreen forest views in the early morning.

Just south of Weed, CA the train takes a NNE diagonal loosely following Highway 97 as it heads to Klamath Falls, OR.

A bit over 1 mile before the CA-OR border the CS goes through an 1144 foot tunnel.

After Klamath Falls the train is still following Hwy-97 and the eastern shore of Upper Klamath Lake, a very scenic section of the trip.

After the lake Crater Lake National Park will be on the left side of the train. Crater lake is on top of Mt Scott so Crater Lake can't be seen from the train.

After Chemult the CS breaks left away from Hwy-97 and heads through the also very scenic Willamette Nation Forest to Springfield/Eugene, OR.

I've not ridden the CS past Eugene, so use Google Maps to follow the train tracks if you want to see what you'll be able to see.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Jan 10, 2017)

This summer we took the CS from LAX - SEA, I woke as it was just getting light at the State Line. The views all morning were spectacular, we stayed in the Lounge or PCC snapping photos on both sides of the train. Unfortunately, at Portland all the way to Seattle it was foggy and rainy so the views were limited.


----------



## ParanoidAndroid (Jan 10, 2017)

Right, I forgot about Upper Klamath Lake! I would think crossing the Columbia River north of Portland is scenic.

Also if you're awake early enough, and the train is late enough, possibly Shasta Lake?


----------



## TinCan782 (Jan 10, 2017)

Mt Shasta from the diner as you have breakfast.


----------



## KmH (Jan 11, 2017)

Of course Mt. Shasta is a volcano so up there east and a bit NE of Weed the CS goes through a few old, but obvious lava flows.


----------



## New Train Guy (Jan 22, 2017)

I took that route a couple weeks ago and was amazed at the snow and trees coming in to OR. I was told the view at first is really not much to see so sleeping was fine during that time. I was disappointed that the route does not come close to the coast until the last couple hours.


----------



## Palmetto (Jan 22, 2017)

I would head to the lounge car after leaving Chemult. Great views from it as you descend the Cascades into Oak Ridge [not a stop], then along the Willamette River and the reservoir at Lowell, OR. Leaving Eugene, the foothills of the Cascades will be on your right, and the Coastal Range will be on your left. At Albany, you leave all that behind, but you might catch a glimpse of Mt. Jefferson on your right, and you'll certainly see Mt. Ranier between Portland and Seattle.

I lived in Eugene for 4 years back when; I miss it.


----------

